# Being right or getting results?



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Which is more important to you?


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Being right used to be more important to me. But now getting results is more important.

I think it's because I used to care about others a lot more, and now I realize that if they're going to make a change in their lives it's certainly not going to be because I convinced them that they're wrong about something. So now the focus is on me and getting results, which usually means manipulating people into believing that they came up with some idea (of mine) and they're "right".

Lead a horse to water...


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't you get results by being right? 

Killing 100 people to save a 1000 is the best result, therefore it is "right". 
Where we assume that the goal is to preserve the human race.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

I don't think that's what he means. As INTJs we're always extremely aware if we're right or if we simply don't have the answer (side note: I'm usually attracted to women who prove me wrong, because it's so very rare that anybody can).

I think he means, in front of others whether it's better to try to "be right" or to try to get the results that the situation calls for (correct me if I'm wrong OP).


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

Well then clearly getting results is the number one priority.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

TheOpenDoor said:


> Well then clearly getting results is the number one priority.


Well yes, as I was saying that is my priority now. The problem is when I was younger I just naturally assumed people thought like me (boy was I wrong). Anyway, I would think that if I proved somebody wrong it would be some sort of GRAND EPIPHANY to them, but it turns out they don't actually care and think I'm an asshole instead. Again, the reason for that is because that's how I feel when somebody proves me wrong. And I acted that way, because I cared more about people back then and I wanted to help.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Getting results. It comes down to the goal.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

This seems like a rhetorical question.

Getting results is the logical answer.
Nobody judges the victor.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

being right only feels good when others acknowledge you are. But most people are too prideful or don't see the point in what you have to say unless you provide substance. Results defy those in denial.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

@Catenaccio

Dude, seriously. You are asking NTs to give you an answer to a question that has an *obvious* logical answer.

Try in the F forums to get something you haven't thought of yourself.
This here is pointless.
STPs will probably give you the exact same answers as us.
Waste of time. Post it in the NF and I'll check it out


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

^^^If you say so. Personally I identify with what ComtriS said, I used to be more interested in displaying to myself and others, the logical correctness of my position in every case, than in achieving tangible results in life. Perhaps I would not have openly admitted this, but now I see that it was that way. 

I grew up, and no longer have that attitude. But I do see this attitude in some people online who test as NT's, or IRL, who I would guess to be NT's. Perhaps this thread may in the future open up such a discussion or process of introversion among someone with a similar attitude.

In any case I am pleasantly surprised at the good sense shown by everyone in this thread.

That is all so far.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Results. 

What use is being right to me if it leads to no results?


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Catenaccio said:


> ^^^If you say so. Personally I identify with what ComtriS said, I used to be more interested in displaying to myself and others, the logical correctness of my position in every case, than in achieving tangible results in life. Perhaps I would not have openly admitted this, but now I see that it was that way.
> 
> I grew up, and no longer have that attitude. But I do see this attitude in some people online who test as NT's, or IRL, who I would guess to be NT's. Perhaps this thread may in the future open up such a discussion or process of introversion among someone with a similar attitude.
> 
> ...


I would postulate that this is true of the rest of the INTJs as well, but they're probably thinking too hard and not just remembering their past discussions too well. Not sure about the other NTs.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Catenaccio said:


> Which is more important to you?


I assume you mean "being right" as in that everybody acknowledges that as a fact. I don't care about that unless it's getting in the way of getting results. Then I will care a lot about being right.

But getting results is way more important.


----------

